# Latent TB antibiotics



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am currently on day 3 of stimulation with 0.2ml burserelin (been DR since 1/10/12 on 0.5ml)

I have been taking latent TB medication (Rifampicin and Isoniazid) for the past 7 weeks and now I have decided to stop the TB medication as the TB nurse was not able to confirm whether the medication would affect my ICSI treatment. 

After spending so much money on this treatment I do not want anything to jeapordise it. My concern now is, will these antibiotics still be in my system by the time I have EC/ET in 2 weeks time and will it affect the cycle?

Many thanks

Phoebe


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The effect on the liver enzymes from rifampicin can last a few weeks. It makes the liver burn up drugs very quickly by stimulating the chemical pathways. Oestrogens and progesterones are metabolised in the same pathway that the rifampicin increases, therefore potentially lowering the levels of these hormones.
I am not sure of the exact effect that this may have on the fertility treatment. In theory it could be that you might not get enough effect on the lining from oestrogen and progesterone or have to take much higher doses. You need to discuss your treatment with your fertility specialist. You also need to ensure there is no risk from the TB by stopping these drugs - have you discussed the risks of stopping with the person who prescibed the TB meds for you?

Ladies on the pill are advised to use another form of contraception whilst taking rifampicin and for several weeks after stopping as we know it lowers the level of the hormones in the pill and makes it ineffective.


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you very much for getting back to me.


When I asked Dr Gorgy who I am cycling with whether my treatment would be affected by the antibiotics he told me to ask the chest specialist and when I asked the chest clinic they said they didn't know whether these drugs affect IVF/ICSI treatment that's why I have decided to stop taking them for the for now and give my cycle a better chance. The TB nurse did say though that people stop all the time mid way treatment and restart at a later date especially as the TB is latent with negative chest xrays and blood tests.


Thanks again


Phoebe


----------

